# HGVC Point Chart for the new resort in Myrtle Beach (Ocean 22)?



## alwysonvac (Jan 11, 2015)

The resort will open in 2015 but I can't seem to find the HGVC Points Chart. Does anyone have a copy?

The resort is not listed at the following websites 
http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resorts/
http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/south-carolina/

Hilton.com is accepting reservations for arrival July 1, 2015 and beyond - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/so...-by-hilton-grand-vacations-MYRTTGV/index.html



> From - http://clubtraveler.hgvclub.com/pla...-can-now-reserve-their-home-week-myrtle-beach
> 
> _Ocean 22 Owners have been counting down to the opening of this grand new resort, projected for August, 2015. Now through January 31, 2015, Owners of Ocean 22 intervals may utilize their priority reservation window to make Home Week reservations.  Beginning February 1, 2015, the Club reservation window opens for all  Hilton Grand Vacations Club Members. _


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 12, 2015)

Click on point values. It has the chart. Looks gorgeous. Let us know how easy or hard to book. Thanks.

http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resort/anderson-ocean-club-myrtle-beach-south-carolina/


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 12, 2015)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Click on point values. It has the chart. Looks gorgeous. Let us know how easy or hard to book. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resort/anderson-ocean-club-myrtle-beach-south-carolina/



Hi SkyBlueWaters

Thanks for responding 

Your link is to the existing Club location at Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club (Address: *2600 *North Ocean Blvd). There's actually a 2nd Myrtle Beach location coming online called Ocean 22 by Hilton Grand Vacations Club (Address: *2200* North Ocean Boulevard) which is not too far from Anderson.

Google Maps - https://www.google.com/maps/place/2...2!3m1!1s0x890068f0fd8dce3d:0x89501fb597e171b8


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 11, 2015)

alwysonvac said:


> The resort will open in 2015 but I can't seem to find the HGVC Points Chart. Does anyone have a copy?



Hi Phyllis,

I haven't found a chart but based on the annual point values (7000, 6200, 3400) in the following link, it appears Ocean 22 will have the same point structure as Anderson and most of the other HGVC properties.

http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshare/Ocean+22+by+Hilton+Grand+Vacations+Club/resort/


----------



## Kokolea (Mar 12, 2015)

I asked owner service in January.
The point chart of Ocean22 is as follows. (PDF file)

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s461/sh/f65981ff-2b8f-4367-bd63-b99c04ef2d8f/aa24f4a08d6201239c05a8dc2bb92166


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 12, 2015)

Kokolea said:


> I asked owner service in January.
> The point chart of Ocean22 is as follows. (PDF file)
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s461/sh/f65981ff-2b8f-4367-bd63-b99c04ef2d8f/aa24f4a08d6201239c05a8dc2bb92166



That is the standard point chart.  Glad to hear it!

Kurt


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for info


----------

